# Grooming Table with Arm Noose Size?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the usually size grooming table size, noose arm size, and length of noose for grooming a Havanese?

Do you usually stand up to groom or sit down?

Remember back.................How long did it take you to groom your first few times?

I really want to do this!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm looking at grooming tables too. I want with with adjustable height - so I can work on Daisy where I'm sitting. AND I'd like one with a swivel top so I can move her around. She's easier to keep still to groom if I'm not making her move....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My grooming arm is adjustable height but my dogs are pretty much the same height so I hardly change in. I have a bigger table which I kind of like cause I actually leave all my items sitting on the back of the table. I usually groom sitting down but when I trim fit, I am generally standing. It is all a matter of trying different things until you are comfortable. I used that little round pet edge grooming table for over a year and I like that too. However, I now have a big enough home that I can leave my table out all the time which is nice!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What about the noose arms and size? What is a good size in grooming a Hav?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- I know the one I have is, but I think they all are completely adjustable. You slid them up and down based on the dogs height and you adjust the rope too to your dog's neck size.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Linda,

I also have an adjustable height grooming arm with noose that attaches to the grooming table with a clamp. I love it - it is really helpful when I'm doing a haircut so the dog doesn't pace back and forth on the table!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so glad I spent the extra money and got an adjustable height table. The top measures 23" x 36". I don't have an arm and noose, but I've thought that it would be nice to have those, too. I've attached a picture of my table with and without Tucker on it, to give you a size idea. It always helps me to see pictures...

P.S. Oh, I forgot...I just got done brushing/bathing/drying/brushing/nail-clipping and pad-trimming him. It took about two hours to do it all. Lots of tiny little bits of cheese through out, (in total about 1/3 piece of sliced cheese.) When they are little it doesn't take nearly as long because it is much easier to brush them out. You can do it!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The grooming arm and noose I got from PetEdge was pretty reasonable - around $20, I think. It was awhile ago. 

Tucker looks SO cute on his table!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, 
Tucker says "thanks for the compliment, but would you please not mention things like 'noose' to mom?" 

Actually, I mostly have Tucker laying down as I work on him, so will keep on postponing purchasing the arm and noose. There are so many other things that are higher on the list, (like toys, carriers, car booster seats...)

I think you'd about have to have one to scissor or trim the coat, though. You do such a beautiful job on Lincoln, Jane--he doesn't look at all like he's been cut down! I can't imagine how big he'd be if you didn't thin him out! Are his siblings so full-coated? (I just love him!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

36" L x 24" W x 33" H with Model 34" Arm; Is this size ok? I just measured 33" height with a tape measure and it seems a bit high. 

My dining room table is not even this high! 

Your opinions please...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

A I mentioned above, I got the adjustable height table. I have it set at 25", which is a great height, so that I can sit at it. If you like to stand, or maybe if you have a bar stool, you can go as high as you'd like. I think that most tables are designed to stand at; the adjustable ones are more expensive, but well worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane,
> Tucker says "thanks for the compliment, but would you please not mention things like 'noose' to mom?"
> 
> Actually, I mostly have Tucker laying down as I work on him, so will keep on postponing purchasing the arm and noose. There are so many other things that are higher on the list, (like toys, carriers, car booster seats...)
> ...


ound: Tell Tucker I won't mention the "n" word anymore!

Thanks, Sheri. I only need the "n" when I trim Lincoln's body. I can do a foot trim without it. He has 7 siblings, several of whom do have a very full coat (or would, if they weren't in puppy cuts). But his coat is possibly the most puffy - just like his mom's! On the forum, McKennasedona's girl, Sedona, also has a thick coat and is Lincoln's full sister.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sherri, I did find a table that was adjustable on Petedge, which I will probably buy in next few months at Petedge.

I have been looking for a dryer stand. I see you have a dryer on the stand, I have looked several places and think I found one at 
http://www.colonialmedical.com/product.php?productid=17959 
it looks like it would work with a hand held dryer.

I want to check several other places, petedge did not have the dryer stand, it would be nice to get all the supplies in one place.

I cannot afford or want to spend $300 + for a dryer.

Sherri, thanks for all your help and advice, it is well appreciated.

Linda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sheri - Tucker is beautiful! I can't wait to get my hands on him in March!

I use the my kitchen island for grooming & blow drying. Sheri, do you leave your table up all the time, or just bring it out for bath day? My grooming table is pretty small, not enough room for a dog AND products. I'd recommend going with one that's a little bigger so you have a place to set things down.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Cindy,
I keep checking the calendar to see if it's March yet! :biggrin1:

Do the shows like the one in March have product sales going on? Carriers, combs...etc?

I keep my table up all the time, because even though it's not a pretty piece of furniture, I use it almost every day...no, I think I DO use it every day, even if it's only for a few minutes. It makes grooming so much more do-able if there is a place that it already set up with the tools all handy. 

I'd love to have a large utility room with deep sink and room for the table in there...Maybe when I win the lottery. (That will be pretty impressive, because I don't PLAY the lottery!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sheri, 

I love Tucker's coat and face! Is his face trimmed at all? Or is his hair on the face trained to go down?

I love the long shaggy look of the Hav. I am brushing Dexter a little every time he jumps in my lap even if it is only for 30 seconds. So, Dexter gets brushed at least 6-8 times a day.

Dexter got his 3rd bath today.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's hair is trimmed a little just between his eyebrows, but I'm trying to let it grow again into a topknot. Don't know how long I can hold out, though, before caving in and trimming it down again. If you look at Kubrick's (Lina's dog) face, that is how Tucker is trimmed between the eyes. 

Just an idea to think about...you may not want Dexter to think jumping in your lap means getting brushed all the time. Not unless you don't want him to sit in your lap as he gets older.  But, maybe if you are always giving him treats then, too, it will balance out. I know that when I put Tucker on the table, (or before that, a certain spot on the floor,) he'd know it was time to be brushed and get treats. But, he'd never go there voluntarily, I don't think. At least, he never has. :behindsofa:

I love the full coats! Good luck with Dexter. He's such a little cutie! Any new pictures?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does not get treats when he jumps in my lap. I have been waiting for Dexter to be in my lap. I love the warmth and I love stroking and brushing Dexter. 

We do not have a good long brushing schedule yet...unless, you want to call a few minutes a brushing at this age. But, I see where you are coming from when Dexter becomes bigger. I am going to have to work on some type of schedule and area when brushing Dexter for longer periods of time because the hair will be getting longer, and hopefully by then....I will have my grooming table! Yea! That will work!

I am thinking Dexter's hair is at least 1 1/2 inches long. I am brushing and combing now. And, Dexter is actually starting to enjoy the brushing. He loves belly rubs, neck rubs, and chest rubs. 

Oh! Dexter doesn't jump in my lap to get brushed, he just likes me.  Dexter doesn't stay very long in my lap before I throw a toy and he is off again like a jack rabbit. Mostly when Dexter is in my lap, I have to grab a chew toy, so Dexter can nibble on something else besides my fingers, or my shirt, or checking out the end table. 

Dexter sleeps a lot on the carpet at my feet. He is so sweet/playful/puppy/constant need of attention.........no wonder my house is a mess! If I get out of my chair to do something, my velco dog is right behind me!

I am going to have to practice cleaning up the house while Dexter is watching me! He watches me do everything else!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sheri's Table*



Sheri said:


> I am so glad I spent the extra money and got an adjustable height table. The top measures 23" x 36". I don't have an arm and noose, but I've thought that it would be nice to have those, too. I've attached a picture of my table with and without Tucker on it, to give you a size idea. It always helps me to see pictures...


I am visiting the idea of buying a grooming table again. I will be going for an adjustable table for sure!

I wonder how my dh would react if the grooming table setup was right behind my chair? Mmmmmmmmm....let me check out the length.... 36" long would be perfect as long as I have a little place to put all my stuff!

What kinds of stuff is on your table Sheri?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, the table I just got is smaller, 30x18. I have it in my bathroom. I didn't want anything too large. It's not adjustable height-wise, but it does fold up. It's a good size for me. It came with the arm and loop, and it was $70.50 including shipping.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Linda, the table I just got is smaller, 30x18. I have it in my bathroom. I didn't want anything too large. It's not adjustable height-wise, but it does fold up. It's a good size for me. It came with the arm and loop, and it was $70.50 including shipping.


Beth,

How big is Pixie? Was wondering because of the 18 inch width of your grooming table.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I measured her head to tail, and she's about 18 inches!!
Honestly, even though she's on the small side. I think a regular sized havanese would do fine on it. You may want one that has more room to put your supplies on top though, but I just wanted a table to put her on when I needed to. I have limited space in my Florida stucco shoebox.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the large grooming table but that's because I have a standard poodle along with the havs. We just used the grooming table......to put cabinet facings on to paint. Other than that, I use my lap for the havs and the floor for the standard poodle


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I have the large grooming table but that's because I have a standard poodle along with the havs. We just used the grooming table......to put cabinet facings on to paint. Other than that, I use my lap for the havs and the floor for the standard poodle


You have full coats on your Havs right? If you are....are you doing the line brushing/grooming/tidying up on your lap?

I still have not bought the grooming table yet....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say, I groom my guys on my washing machine! I have a piece of carpet they stand on. They are so used to grooming, they just stand there, so I don't use a noose. I think it could be helpful, as my guys TRY to lie down and sleep while I'm grooming them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I dry Dexter on the washing machine. I put a leash to one of the bars from the shelf above and it keeps Dexter's up. 

I haven't tried trimming there......yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While I can brush most of mine anywhere when I do pads, nails, etc. It is easier to do it on the grooming table and now that I have it in the garage, i can make a mess and clean it up. I have a bigger grooming table so I can leave things on it. But when I had a little house and no room for storage, the little pink pet edge table was great too. In fact, many times I take that outside on the patio and do my grooming there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you like your dryer holder? I see it on your table or is that something else?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are correct. I like it but I would like a nicer one that is more flexible. It is usually just me doing the grooming and it would be helpful to be able to flex it more but it works.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew it! I am going to get one! I have been looking at this for a long time and they are not that expensive. Someone had said you could get the stands at Target, which I was love to find....if I could find it there. I will go net surfing and see if the shipping charge is about the same price as Target.....I am just afraid that I would not find it at Target.

I know where to find it on-line! I am drying Dexter on the washing machine, with a leash attached up to a rod, but the dryer just hangs...it works, but the dryer does move around while while the dryer is on.


----------

